# Reminisce



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Remember the good old days? Yeah, I know, I can't remember what I had for breakfast either, but I couldn't resist making this sign. Let's just call it a Biography on a Board —the short version. (My life has many stories ... some of them may even be true ... but none fit a such a small space.) :sarcastic:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

right on...


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> right on...


+1 What he said.

Younger...and dumber! :surprise:


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

And I had a helluva lot of fun!! Yeah I did!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Seems to me many of us were children of the 60s. Those who are probably enjoyed the most libertine time in modern history. I remember some of it, and it was a hell of a good time, with or without sawdust being involved.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

How about children of the 40's and 50's? By the 60's I was married and had kids.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I like a Jethro Tull song title, "Wounded, Old, and Treacherous".


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Amen !!


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

For sure, we have good times to remember! life is on this way: win some, lose some!
Sid.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Shop guy said:


> How about children of the 40's and 50's? By the 60's I was married and had kids.


Me too.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I had a lot of fun too . I think it's the cause of my arthritis . Who knew we weren't bullet proof back then 

Btw , great sign Oliver


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> I had a lot of fun too . I think it's the cause of my arthritis . Who knew we weren't bullet proof back then
> 
> Btw , great sign Oliver


In my youth it only took a couple of beers to make me bullet proof and invisible. :sarcastic:


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Yes it was fun in the good old days, and it still is!!!


----------



## JudgeMike (Feb 27, 2012)

Excellent sign. Sooo True!


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Ah such fond memories. >

Well done as always.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Well, I'm still not old.... lol


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Awesome job on the sign Oliver! Still using the 60 degree? And out of nosi- uhh curiosity, what type of wood are you using? Also just realized you're painting the edges... looks sharp


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> Well, I'm still not old.... lol


nobody is that old...

old is............

when you’ve been there and done that, but don’t remember what that was.
when you knew when the Dead Sea was only sick.
when almost everything hurts, and what doesn’t hurt doesn’t work.
when the candles cost more than the cake.
when you hear your favorite songs in an elevator.
when there is nothing left to learn the hard way.

.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> Awesome job on the sign Oliver! Still using the 60 degree? And out of nosi- uhh curiosity, what type of wood are you using? Also just realized you're painting the edges... looks sharp


The wood is just a piece of cedar fence board, Barb, that I sanded smooth before transferring the pattern (with wintergreen oil). Yes, I used a 60º bit for the text. The image was carved with the SC-50 fine detail bit. The edge was chamfered with a 45º bit. I paint the edges so the sign visually has a frame which, to me, looks more finished.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Gaffboat said:


> The wood is just a piece of cedar fence board, Barb, that I sanded smooth before transferring the pattern (with wintergreen oil). Yes, I used a 60º bit for the text. The image was carved with the SC-50 fine detail bit. The edge was chamfered with a 45º bit. I paint the edges so the sign visually has a frame which, to me, looks more finished.


Looks amazing... I like it. I've scalloped mine, but no paint because it would show any uneven cuts. Totally awesome job. Nice going! Can you post a pic of the sc50?


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> Looks amazing... I like it. I've scalloped mine, but no paint because it would show any uneven cuts. Totally awesome job. Nice going! Can you post a pic of the sc50?


Here's the Whiteside SC50 router bit, Barb. It is recommended that you limit the depth of cut to 3/32" to avoid breaking the tip. I've found that a 1/16" cut depth is more than enough. It is very useful for fine lines in an image.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Gaffboat said:


> Here's the Whiteside SC50 router bit, Barb. It is recommended that you limit the depth of cut to 3/32" to avoid breaking the tip. I've found that a 1/16" cut depth is more than enough. It is very useful for fine lines in an image.


Ok.. gonna pick your brain a bit... using acrylic or marsh ink? lately I can't seem to get the color off very easy; doin something wrong or forgetting a step


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I have been using the Marsh ink lately, Barb, mainly because it seems to dry a bit faster. I seal the boards with spray shellac when I'm making a sign out of pine and the sealer seems to help keep the ink or paint out of the grain. I don't seal the cedar and I haven't had problems sanding the excess off the boards. I use a random orbital sander with 80 grit paper for the first sanding pass and follow up with 120 if I want a smooth finish.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Gaffboat said:


> I have been using the Marsh ink lately, Barb, mainly because it seems to dry a bit faster. I seal the boards with spray shellac when I'm making a sign out of pine and the sealer seems to help keep the ink or paint out of the grain. I don't seal the cedar and I haven't had problems sanding the excess off the boards. I use a random orbital sander with 80 grit paper for the first sanding pass and follow up with 120 if I want a smooth finish.


But doesn't the shellac dull the blades quicker? And I think I just realized what I've been forgetting to do of late (trying to get these done). I usually sand my work before I transfer my patterns with 120, 220, then (sometimes) 400. It makes it super smooth and the paint/ink come right off when I sand without removing lines that may not be very deep.


----------

